# Repainting Atlas 10100 Lathe



## Jfleisher (Jul 26, 2015)

I recently acquired an Atlas 10100 Mark 2 lathe in fairly good shape. I've been working on getting it cleaned up and am starting to look at repainting it. I like the original factory blue, and I am seeing mention online about the Ford blue carried by Tractor Supply Co. being a close match.I'd post a link but I don't have enough posts yet, lol.

I'm just looking for suggestions on the painting of this particular model.

So far I have found one mechanical issue during the restoration, when I removed the tumbler gear assembly, I found one of the gear studs had broken off, and was barely hanging on by a sliver of metal. These are pressed in place, but I had to weld it back on, and it is working fine.

I got a fairly large selection of tooling with the lathe including the following:

4" 3 jaw chuck
4" 4 jaw chuck
Faceplate
About 6 Armstrong tool holders
Original lantern tool post (missing rocker)
Atlas milling attachment


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 26, 2015)

From the photos that I've seen, I would question any need to paint.  I would instead spend my time and money on a decent quality 0XA QCTP and set aside the lantern tool post and Armstrong tool holders for historical display.


----------



## Jfleisher (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, I have a QCTP on order, it should be here this week. My OCD wants me to touch up all the chipped spots, lol.

The Armstrong tool holders remind me of shop class in high school...


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 27, 2015)

OK.  I can understand the "need" to touch up chips and scratches.


----------



## Jfleisher (Jul 30, 2015)

OK, I got the QCTP yesterday. The provided T-slot nut was too tall to allow the new post to tighten fully, so I had to remove about .05" from the face to make it work. Good thing I had a lathe... I jury-rigged the lantern toolpost with some shims and the new toolpost works great now.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes, unless you buy a QCTP advertised as already fitting a specific lathe, you quite often have to modify the T-nut that came with the TP or make one from scratch.  It was that way 30+ years ago and still is today.  On the TP's that are suitable for a variety of makes, I think that they probably make the T-nut to fit the largest one as it is much easier to remove metal than it is to add it.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 31, 2015)

What kind of QCTP did you purchase?  I am in the market myself.


----------



## Jfleisher (Jul 31, 2015)

It is a 0XA from Little Machine Shop, made by A2Z. I had one of their QCTP on my 7x12 and it worked great.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 31, 2015)

Jfleisher said:


> It is a 0XA from Little Machine Shop, made by A2Z. I had one of their QCTP on my 7x12 and it worked great.



Thanks for the reply.  I have been looking for a QCTP for my TH42 or trying to build one myself.  It always helps to hear from someone about their experience with an item prior to purchase.  I currently have a 4 way tool post which came with the lathe.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 2, 2015)

Jfleisher said:


> I recently acquired an Atlas 10100 Mark 2 lathe in fairly good shape. I've been working on getting it cleaned up and am starting to look at repainting it. I like the original factory blue, and I am seeing mention online about the Ford blue carried by Tractor Supply Co. being a close match.I'd post a link but I don't have enough posts yet, lol.
> 
> I'm just looking for suggestions on the painting of this particular model.
> 
> ...


Hiya, congrats I got one too a few months ago, just getting it finished now.  I didn't like the original blue, to me it looks too "toylike" so I went with a slightly darker shade of Rustoleum brush enamel: Gloss Royal Blue 7727. 
I'd post a pic but I'm not sure if I am allowed to yet...You got a good selection of tooling- I'm going to add an OXA toolpost and a 3-jaw chuck eventually.  Cheers!


----------



## Jfleisher (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad to hear there are a few more of these out there! I ended up with Rustoleum "Farm Equipment" Ford Blue, it's a little darker as well. I'll get some pics up here soon.


----------



## Jfleisher (Aug 3, 2015)

Pictures of included tooling:


----------



## Jfleisher (Aug 3, 2015)

Chucked up some scrap 6061 to see how good the finish was with the new QCTP:


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 4, 2015)

Jfleisher said:


> Chucked up some scrap 6061 to see how good the finish was with the new QCTP:


Looks nice- the OXA seems the perfect size for the compound,  there isn't a lot of flat area around the t-slot.  Be careful about metal chips getting into your AC power strip 
I found a cheap source of v-belts for our machines: USA Bearings and Belts has a 2L290 made by Pix (India) for about 1.55 plus about 3.00 USPS shipping- Best deal out there. 
Keep plenty of oil on the idler pulley bronze bearing- they seem to wear out real fast. I'm going to mod mine for a Torrington needle bearing and fab a new shaft from hardened steel at some point. 
MS


----------



## Jfleisher (Aug 4, 2015)

Good point on the AC strip, once I get things working the way I want, it will get mounted underneath the bench, out of the way. I wonder if a new belt would run quieter? This thing is still pretty loud after all the cleanup and lubrication.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 4, 2015)

Jfleisher said:


> Good point on the AC strip, once I get things working the way I want, it will get mounted underneath the bench, out of the way. I wonder if a new belt would run quieter? This thing is still pretty loud after all the cleanup and lubrication.


Atlases are sort of loudish, the gear train especially.  The spindle drive coupling is kind of clacky too on this model. 
MS


----------



## schor (Aug 4, 2015)

plus1hdcp said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I have been looking for a QCTP for my TH42 or trying to build one myself.  It always helps to hear from someone about their experience with an item prior to purchase.  I currently have a 4 way tool post which came with the lathe.


For a th42 you want to get the axa toolpost. oxa will be too small. The th42 is a 10" lathe.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 4, 2015)

I mounted my MK2 on some rubber sheet (1/8 thick) that I had, motor, too. It quieted down quite a bit.  You got a real bargain. Mine came with the boring tool kit, lantern tool post four jaw chuck and a 1/2 inch Jacobs chuck.  But it had never been used.


----------



## minsk (Dec 23, 2018)

wow. you have a milling attachment...really nice  find...did you find the paint?


----------



## Jfleisher (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes, I ended up with Rustoleum Farm Equipment Ford Blue, it’s a pretty close match.


----------

